# SPONSORS > TMC Iberia >  REEF ACTIF - Mais vitalidade dos seus corais e Tridacnas

## TMC IBERIA

Apresentamos assim um dos artigos do Top de Vendas Tropic Marin, aos utilizadores que possam ainda não conhecer o produto:

Tropic Marin  REEF ACTIF desempenha uma função dupla como adsorvedor e alimentador de bacterias em aquários de água salgada. Ao fazer isto, assume uma função central como o elo entre nutrientes inorgânicos e a população biológica no aquário de água salgada. REEF ACTIF é suspenso na água do aquário onde se funde com ambos os nutrientes e contaminantes da água tornando-os disponíveis como nutrientes para as bactérias e outros animais que se alimentam de material orgânico dissolvido na água salgada.

 Estes nutrientes inter-ligados tornam o REEF ACTIF ainda mais valioso como uma fonte de nutrição bacteriana benéfica, portanto, promovendo largamente a redução de contaminantes da água. REEF ACTIF é composto por moléculas de cadeia longa, que só são digeridas por organismos específicos. Esta redução é sempre gradual e assegura que nunca há qualquer perda de oxigênio perigosa no aquário, como pode ocorrer com muitos outros tipos de nutrientes para bacterias.

Entre os organismos que utilzam os compostos resultantes da adição de REEF ACTIF estão os organismos simbióticos que vivem nos corais, esponjas, vermes e muitos outros animais filtradores.

A redução de nutrientes por REEF ACTIF opera de forma tão eficiente que os corais e Tridacnas exibem uma vitalidade muito superior e mostram as suas cores mais brilhantes.


Colocamos á inteira disponibilidade para qualquer questão sobre este ou qualquer outro produto,
Com os melhores cumprimentos,

A Equipa TMC IBERIA

----------


## Rúben Francisco

Boas
 Qual a maneira mais correta de utilização?? reator fluídizado??
 Existe uma dose recomendada ou podemos meter a quantidade que queremos?
 Haverá algum tipo de imcompatibilidade com outros produtos que possamos estar a usar num aquario? (biopellets, carvão, zeovite...)

cumprimentos
Rúben

----------


## Olavo Pires

Bom dia TMC,
e quando é que se deve colocar este produto ?
Qual é a análise precisa para colocar este produto?

----------


## Olavo Pires

E tambem, quero saber se tenho  de misturar o sal da vossa marca num contentor em separado ou posso colocar devagar na sump ?
porque assim tenho de comprar outro contentor ?

----------


## TMC IBERIA

> Boas
>  Qual a maneira mais correta de utilização?? reator fluídizado??
>  Existe uma dose recomendada ou podemos meter a quantidade que queremos?
>  Haverá algum tipo de imcompatibilidade com outros produtos que possamos estar a usar num aquario? (biopellets, carvão, zeovite...)
> 
> cumprimentos
> Rúben


Bom dia caro Rúben,
O pó Reef Actif deverá ser introduzido no sistema misturado com água do próprio aquário. Deverá retirar-se um pouco da água do áquário, adicionar uma colher de medida para cada 500L de água do sistema, misturar muito bem e quando a mistura estiver homogénea, introduzir lentamente no sistema.
Este processo pode ser repetido até um máximo de 3 vezes por semana.
Os testes efectuados ao produto, não demonstraram qualquer imcompatibilidade com outros produtos actualmente disponíveis no mercado.
O que verificará efectivamente é que alguns momentos após a inserção, o escumador parecerá outro, com uma espuma ainda mais espessa e com uma coloração mais intensa.


Alguma questão adicional pedimos-lhe que disponha,

Cumprimentos da Equipa TMC

----------


## TMC IBERIA

> E tambem, quero saber se tenho  de misturar o sal da vossa marca num contentor em separado ou posso colocar devagar na sump ?
> porque assim tenho de comprar outro contentor ?


Bom dia caro Olavo Pries,

Creio que a sua primeira questão fica respondida com o nosso post anterior.
Não são necessários testes especificos para a utilização do reef actif, pois todos os testes que lhe indiquem a presença de matéria orgânica na água, serão um bom indicador para a utilização de Reef Actif.

Todo o sal deverá ser previamente misturado antes da introdução lenta no aquário. Isso garante-lhe uma variação mínima nos padrões do aquário e garante também que o sal já se encontra completamente díluido, estando assim todos os seus componentes já bio-disponíveis. O sal Tropic Marin é neste momento o único no mercado 100% sintético de forma a garantir um grau de pureza máximo. Notará que se trata de um pó muito mais fino que os outros sais habituais, Devido a esta pureza a mistura é muito mais rápida. Contudo recomendamos que qualquer sal, da nossa marca ou não, seja misturado num compartimento á parte e mantido em movimento (através por exemplo duma pequena bomba de circulação) durante um mínimo de 24h  antes da sua introdução no sistema.

Não deixe de colocar qualquer questão que surga,

Cumprimentos da equipa TMC Iberia

----------

